# Empire Orwell



## bumpy ride (Jan 9, 2016)

Can anyone please tell me how to access crew lists for the Empire Orwell for the period 1951/1952. In particular I am trying to find the name of the Purser who was serving during that period.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

On behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard. 

Hopefully, someone will be able to help with the information you are seeking. Good luck (Thumb)


----------



## michelletrusty (Apr 25, 2017)

*Raymond Templeton- Trusty*

Hello, I am the daughter of Ray Trusty, the 2nd Electrician Officer on the Empire Orwell, from Southhampton. My Dad did 8 seperate trips on the Empire Orwell from 16/8/52 to 22/6/54. He started his marine career on his maiden voyage from Tilbury on the Orcades 9/3/49. After 9 trips, he then did 5 trips on the Oronsay till 6/8/52. From there to the Empire Orwell for the 8 trips and then to the Orontes 2/8/54 for 10 trips becoming 1st Electrician and then Chief Electrician. In June 1957 he joined the Orion on 4 trips till 1/7/58. Dads last trip was on the Orcades 11/8/58 to 17/12/58.
I would love any further information on the crew, his Officer friends, photos or absolutely anything! Thank you in anticipation xxx


----------



## michelletrusty (Apr 25, 2017)

*Raymond Templeton - Trusty ; daughter, Michelle TT*

Hello, I am the daughter of Ray Trusty, the 2nd Electrician Officer on the Empire Orwell, from Southhampton. My Dad did 8 seperate trips on the Empire Orwell from 16/8/52 to 22/6/54. He started his marine career on his maiden voyage from Tilbury on the Orcades 9/3/49. After 9 trips, he then did 5 trips on the Oronsay till 6/8/52. From there to the Empire Orwell for the 8 trips and then to the Orontes 2/8/54 for 10 trips becoming 1st Electrician and then Chief Electrician. In June 1957 he joined the Orion on 4 trips till 1/7/58. Dads last trip was on the Orcades 11/8/58 to 17/12/58.
I would love any further information on the crew, his Officer friends, photos or absolutely anything! Thank you in anticipation xxxRaymond


----------

